# [Xorg] No devices to configure

## mysix

J'ai installé Xorg-server.

Après avoir suivi scrupuleusement la doc (en).

Dans cette doc,  je devais faire un /etc/init.d/hald start

hors le fichier hald n'existe pas chez moi.

Bon je me suis tourné dans la doc en français qui avait une autre approche mais sans résultat.

J'ai tapé la commande Xorg -configure

afin qu'il configure le tout mais malheureusement j'ai ce message d'erreur :

```
MyGen ~ # Xorg -configure

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686

Current Operating System: Linux MyGen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #2 SMP Mon Mar 29 11:05:08 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 29 March 2010  01:48:45PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 29 14:36:51 2010

List of video drivers:

        intel

No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.

MyGen ~ #

```

Une idée ? Merci !

----------

## boozo

'alute

 :Laughing:   je m'y attendais ! C'était soit X soit le kernel panic.

Une idée oui, garde la doc en - elle est à jour - et vérifie les useflags pour Xorg voir si support de hal a bien été activé ; actuellement c'est la méthode privilégiée mais on peut faire sans c'est à toi de voir.

En fonction active le ($USE dans le make.conf ou dans package.use - la différence c'est dans la doc de portage) et recompile X avec ce support (#emerge -1Nv).

Lance le deamon hald et met-le également au runlevel défault (#rc-update).

Supprime toute trace d'un {xorg.conf,xorg.conf.new} dans /etc/X11 ou /root. et essaie de lancer X tels quel.

Si ton matos n'est pas trop ancien il devrait bien s'en sortir. Au pire il faudra ajouter un xorg.conf minial mais on verra à ce moment en fonction des logs.

ps:/ une recherche sur le forum fr te donnera pas mal de résultat sur la question   :Wink:  (hop! une habitude de plus)

----------

## mysix

il est utile de faire un emerge -1Nv

si j'ai fais :

emerge --update --deep --newuse worl

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

?

Merci pour ta réponse c'est en cours...

----------

## boozo

ben oui si tu ajoutes un support spécifique pour un package donné entre-temps i.e. hal dans xorg - là ce que tu indiques c'est proche d'un séquence de mises à jour après un sync et qu'on fait pour un desktop +/- généralement à une fréquence de 1x par semaine - pour serveur c'est autre chose.

nb. Exception du --depclean : personnellement c'est plus tous les 1 à 2 mois.

Faut aussi lire les elogs, checker les glsa, etc...

----------

## mysix

Je n'arrive toujours pas a avoir le hald..

make.conf --> USE="x86 kde gnome X xorg"

où est l'erreur ?

----------

## Poussin

USE="${CE_QUE_TU_AS_DEJA} hal"

edit: accessoirement, il me semble vachement light ton USE  ^^ (mais bon, c'est vrai qu'avec le bon profil...)Last edited by Poussin on Mon Mar 29, 2010 8:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mysix

Je l'ai déjà ajouté   :Laughing: 

Mais le problème est toujours présent

Pour le use oui je sais, Mais bon je débute, je connais pas encore toute les subtilités et ne faut pas oublié que je suis en cours d'installation alors je penses que c'est normal que ca soit light ^^

----------

## boozo

D'après ta réponse il faut vraiment que tu lises un minimum de choses au préalable (au moins ici et là mais ce n'est pas limitatif) sinon tu ne va lancer des commandes que pour lancer des commandes - ce qui est à l'opposé de notre façon de voir les choses  :Sad: 

En attendant : 

#emrge --info -> donne l'état actuel de portage (dont les uses globaux actifs cummulé par le profile sectionné et la $USE du make.conf.

Soit dit en passant une des idées de bases de gentoo c'est de tailler son système avec uniquement ce que l'ont souhaite de ce fait il n'y en a pas 2 identiques. Donc il ne faut pas mettre des supports sans comprendre ce que l'on fait : i.e. le useflags "x86" n'existe plus depuis un bail et même si c'est un exemple de la doc car le profil à évolué depuis et ce n'était qu'un exemple. De même, à moins de vouloir avoir des support pour kde et gnome à la fois pour une tripotée de progs je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir les 2 actifs en même temps. M'enfin après tout si tu veux à toi de voir.

#emerge -pv xorg-server -> t'indiqueras les uses actifs (en rouge) et inactifs (en bleu avec un "-") pour ce package. Notamment donc en fonction du make.conf et du profile mais il en existe d'autres (cf. la doc)

Donc si le support pour hal est inactif et que tu le veux en global quel que soit le package (cad pas uniquement pour X) tu ajoute ce use à $USE - en l'occurrence c'est le mieux à faire dans ce cas - soit tu le veux pour ce seul package et il faut l'ajouter dans le package.use (là encore cf. la doc)

Edit: Si il n'y était pas et que tu l'as ajouté puis si tu as relancé #emerge -1Nv xorg-server tu l'as désormais. Il faut faire ensuite #/etc/init.d/hald start (et l'ajouter au runlevel default pour le futur)

----------

## mysix

J'avais compris l'histoire du bleu et du rouge tous ça mais merci quand même.

Et merci pour l'astuce du USE, je serais plus prudent à l'avenir   :Razz: 

J'ai réussi finalement en faisant un emerge --deep --newuse world

Enfin voilà.

Pour hald ça c'est fait mais reste toujours le même problème:

```
MyGen X11 # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.3772

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686

Current Operating System: Linux MyGen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #3 SMP Mon Mar 29 20:03:08 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 29 March 2010  08:09:32PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 29 20:33:10 2010

(==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)

(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

giving up.

xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.

MyGen X11 #

```

Il trouve pas le "devices" comme indiqué.

Mais pourtant mon chipset vidéo je l'ai mis en natif dans le noyau...

----------

## boozo

Mais non c'est pas le même message que le premier !

Fais voir ton #emerge --info et ton #lscpi stp 

Tu as quoi comme CG : nvidia, ati ? quels drivers installés... tu as bien configuré les fichiers fdi de hal, etc

Sans plus d'infos on ne peut rien faire   :Sad: 

----------

## Poussin

Peux-tu coller ici le résultat de

```

emerge --info | grep USE

```

Je parie pour un VIDEO_CARDS pas défini  :Very Happy: 

Tant qu'on y est, colle aussi le résultat de

```

lspci

```

edit: je me suis fait grillé, les gds esprits...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mysix

```
MyGen X11 # emerge --info | grep USE

USE="X acl avi berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 kde modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

MyGen X11 #
```

Mais j'arrive pas définir cette fichue carte, mais elle est en native dans le kernel il faut tout de même le définir ?

```
MyGen X11 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 07)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 07)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 07)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #1 (rev 07)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #2 (rev 07)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #3 (rev 07)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB EHCI #1 (rev 07)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) LPC Bridge (rev 07)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) IDE Controller (rev 07)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

MyGen X11 #

```

La carte graphique est une Intel GMA 900

----------

## Poussin

c'est louche...

VIDEO_CARDS a été défini à cette valeur avant ou apres ton dernier emerge -DN1 xorg-server?

le paquetage xf86-video-intel est installé ou non?

----------

## boozo

Dur d'envoyer le emerge --info complêt ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

M'enfin bon déjà ajoute "evdev" à $INPUT_DEVICES et vérifie que tu as bien installé les packages x11-drivers/xf86-input-{evdev,keybord,mouse} et x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

----------

## mysix

heu la valeur de VIDEO_CARD c'est moi qui l'est définit.

Ok je vais faire tous ca et je vous redis

```
MyGen X11 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 07)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 07)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 07)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #1 (rev 07)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #2 (rev 07)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #3 (rev 07)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB EHCI #1 (rev 07)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) LPC Bridge (rev 07)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) IDE Controller (rev 07)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

MyGen X11 # cleatr

-bash: cleatr: command not found

MyGen X11 # clear

MyGen X11 # lsmod | more

Module                  Size  Used by

nls_ascii               3604  0

nls_iso8859_15          4184  0

r8101                  63196  0

MyGen X11 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_Z520_@_1.33GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Mar 2010 16:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl avi berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 kde modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

MyGen X11 #

```

----------

## mysix

alors non c'est toujours la même galère

bon je viens de faire un newuse, je vais voir ce que ca va donner

----------

## boozo

non çà marche pas ok mais qu'est-ce qui est installé et qu'est-ce qui ne l'est pas ???   :Confused: 

Le kernel est-il bien compilé avec le support pour evdev ? idem pour la CG (i915 ?)

Les drivers X11 que j'ai cités sont-ils installés ?

Après les modifs éventuelles as-tu recompilé X ?

N'y a-t-il plus trace de xorg.conf nulle part ?

...

----------

## Poussin

parfois j'ai envie de demander d'ouvrir un serveur ssh et d'aller voir moi meme :p

----------

## mysix

bozoo a dit que déontologiquement c'était pour les cas d'urgence   :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

C'est vrai mais mieux vaut apprendre à pêcher  :Wink: 

et puis part ailleurs çà demande une ceraine dose de confiance (ou d'inconscience?) de faire çà...

----------

## mysix

y a toujours le syslog et les ip's pour venir taper à la porte... ou pas   :Laughing: 

----------

## brubru

Salut,

Si ta carte graphique est vraiment une poulsbo, sache qu'elle a une mauvaise réputation (drivers pas libres/qui ne fonctionnent plus avec les derniers Noyau/Xorg).

voir DLFP: Intel ne maintient plus le pilote Linux Poulsbo depuis un an et demi

et Phoronix: Intel's Poulsbo Driver A Bloody Mess?

Donc, par prudence, j'ajouterai vesa et fbdev à la variable VIDEO_CARDS, juste histoire d'avoir un affichage de base (mais lent), de plus je ne suis pas sùr que le drivers xf86-video-intel gère cette carte, d'ailleurs il existe un paquet x11-drivers/xf86-video-psb et d'autres paquets:

```
eix -S poulsbo -c

[N] x11-drivers/psb-firmware (~0.30_p3): firmware for the intel gma500 (poulsbo)

[N] x11-drivers/psb-kmod (~4.41.1_p10-r1): kernel module for the intel gma500 (poulsbo)

[N] x11-drivers/xf86-video-psb (~0.32.0_p1): xorg driver for the intel gma500 (poulsbo)

[N] x11-libs/libdrm-poulsbo (~2.3.0_p9-r1): libdrm for the intel gma500 (poulsbo)

[N] x11-libs/xpsb-glx (~0.18_p4): glx for the intel gma500 (poulsbo)

```

Mais je ne sais pas quel est le niveau de support de ce materiel par gentoo, (vu qu'intel a l'air de pas s'en occuper   :Sad:  ).

Bon après tu dit que tu as une Intel GMA 900 et pas une Intel GMA 500 comme dans les articles, donc j'espère me tromper.

Bruno

----------

## mysix

c'est réellement une GMA 900, en tout cas c'est ce qu'il a été dit sur l'étiquette du magasin. Si c'est un fake, il vont m'entendre ^^

----------

## mysix

Bon ça ne fonctionne toujours pas... Encore des idées ?

----------

## boozo

 *mysix wrote:*   

> Bon ça ne fonctionne toujours pas... Encore des idées ?

 

bis repetita  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mysix

Bon c'est le problème de ma carte graphique ce qui est sur. Mais vu que c'est une GMA 900 ca devrait fonctionner ?

Et la variable à mettre dans VIDEO_CARDS c'est intel -> VIDEO_CARDS="intel" puisque c'est une carte intel ?

Enfin bon e suis coincé   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mysix

```
MyGen ~ # more /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686

Current Operating System: Linux MyGen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #3 SMP Mon Mar 29 20:03:08 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 29 March 2010  08:09:32PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 29 22:05:40 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x1aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:8108:1025:0244 Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphic

s Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xb0080000/524288, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000180

0/8

(==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

                Driver  "intel"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

                Driver  "i810"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

                Driver  "vesa"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

                Driver  "fbdev"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "ServerLayout"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"

                Screen  "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

        EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (3)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.9.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module i810

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.4.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.0.2

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) FBDEV(1): using default device

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

MyGen ~ #

```

Et ici :

```
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale 
```

On voit très clairement i810 !

Alors pourquoi ca ne marche pas ?

----------

## brubru

essaye avec VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa fbdev" comme je l'ai dit, comme ça tu auras peut-être un mode d'affichage « basique »,

le driver xf86-video-intel (qui vient de VIDEO_CARDS="intel") a besoin que le module correspondant soit présent dans le noyau.

sinon tu peux étudier les fichiers de log habituels: dmesg, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /boot/config... utilise un pastebin au besoin...

----------

## mysix

 *brubru wrote:*   

> essaye avec VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa fbdev" comme je l'ai dit, comme ça tu auras peut-être un mode d'affichage « basique »,

 

J'ai déjà fais ça mais ca ne fonctionne pas

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> le driver xf86-video-intel (qui vient de VIDEO_CARDS="intel") a besoin que le module correspondant soit présent dans le noyau.

 

Je l'ai ajouté au noyau mais pas en tant que module (M) mais en natif (*)

----------

## boozo

A vérifier mais je pense que ce doit-être "i915" qu'il faut dans le kernel et pas "i810" c'est d'ailleurs à propos de ce module que X râle le plus

/off passe la main pour ce soir

bn

----------

## mysix

Dans le kernel j'ai tout mis au cas où.

Enfin tous ce qui est intel graphique.

Mais du coup j'avais trouvé qque chose mais qui m'aide pas beaucoup : http://www.teleost.org/docs/gma-900-linux.html

Bon a force je vais téléphoner à Intel   :Rolling Eyes: 

A puis je voulais dire que X-configure fonction

Mais startx pas pour autant   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## brubru

Quand même cette histoire de poulsbo dans le lspci ne met plait guère... Peux-tu vérifier le pci-id de la carte, par exemple:

```
/usr/sbin/lspci -nn | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] [10de:0221] (rev a1)
```

et après tu tapes le numéro d'idnetification (10de:0221 dans mon cas) dans google, tu auras le modèle précis de la carte (et tous les problèmes avec  :Wink:  )

Aussi, le site http://hardware4linux.info/ devrait t'aider a identifier précisement le materiel.

Enfin, c'est quand même pas normal que le driver xf86-video-vesa ne fonctionne pas, c'est théoriquement compatible avec toutes les CG, non ?

Bon allez, dodo aussi.

----------

## mysix

en faite quand je fais startx il essaie toujours de charger le module I810, et il dit qu'il ne le trouve pas.

Mais ca doit être défini a qque part I810 non ? Il cherche pas pas hasard

----------

## mysix

Et si je dis 8086:8108

Ca parle GMA500 !!!

Pu** ils sont pas foutu de marqué correctement sur les étiquettes du magasin ?

Voilà ce qu'est marqué, copier-coller tout frais : Graphics Chipset 	Intel GMA 900 (166 MHz, 8 MB Speicher) Shared

Ca fait 5 jours cul sur la chaise a faire cette installation pour maintenant ne pas pouvoir.

Alors je vais être vénère.

En tout cas un grand grand merci les gars

----------

## boozo

Faut pas lacher l'affaire comme çà voyons - je pense que ta carte c'est du GMA900 et qu'on va y arriver -   :Razz: 

La base pci id est peut-être incomplête donc c'est pas nécessairement bien nommé.

Comme te l'as signalé brubru en vérification globale tu peux coller ton #lscpi -n ici voir si tes modules (en dur ou en module peu importe) sont bien dans ton kernel (cad qu'il est compilé avec histoire qu'entre 2 config t'ais pas oublié une recompilation/cp dans boot/rebooté dessus). Peut paraître bête mais çà arrive de tourner une heure sur un truc comme çà.

Sinon je peux voir un #dmesg | grep -i agp stp ?

Edit: au fait j'y pense, c'est quoi comme machine exactement (références) ?

----------

## mysix

Non mais je pense que c'est au magasin qu'il se sont trompé, car sur d'autres sites il disent que c'est belle est bien une GMA 500 pour ce modèle.

```

MyGen ~ # dmesg | grep -i agp

[    0.994739] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

MyGen ~ #

```

Merci pour le lien, mais rien de très concluant, apparemment il n'est pas supporté.

Le modèle : Acer Aspire One ZA3

----------

## boozo

A priori je ne veux présupposer de rien mais je pense que c'est faisable  :Wink: 

Alors déjà vérifie que ton kernel à bien dans : Device Driver>Graphics support>

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

-->  Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

<M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

-->   <  >   Intel I810

       <  >   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

       <  >     i830 driver

       <M>     i915 driver

btw, active aussi le support du .config embarqué si ce n'est déjà fait dans le General Setup> (CONFIG_IKCONFIG et CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC) çà aidera toujours ^^

----------

## mysix

Mais comme je comprend, il fonctionnera en mode VESA et ca c'est lent et la 3D ne marche pas c'est juste ?

----------

## boozo

C'était juste pour dire que d'autre semble y arriver donc y'a pas de raison - mon but est que tu ais une gentoo en état de marche et pas de vesa c'est bien ou pas - on essaye et après à toi de voir si çà te convient ou pas   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KeNNys

Salut,

Bon est ce que hald est bien lancé ?

sinon :

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/hald start
> 
> rc-update add hald default

 

Si tu a bien un ecran noir quand tu lance :

 *Quote:*   

> X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

 

c'est que cela fonctionne

ensuite supprime ton xorg.conf

tu fais ensuite un :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge x11-terms/xterm x11-wm/twm 

 

et ensuite startx.

et là tu vois si xterm ce lance.

Je me suis assez pris la tête avec xorg mais en fait le xorg.conf n'est pas si utile que cela.

----------

## Biloute

Pour avoir plus d'infos, demande à kwenspc. Je crois que lui aussi possède un PC monté en Poulsbo

----------

